

Why Every Man Should Be Strong - ahmad19526
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/08/13/why-every-man-should-be-strong/

======
superuser2
This does not belong on HN.

While it is probably true that the site's demographic is primarily men,
articles appealing exclusively to men are just that, exclusionary, and they
don't belong on a site for all hackers regardless of gender.

~~~
ahmad19526
Hey, thanks for your feedback. I debated with myself about posting this
article on HN. Ultimately, I came to the conclusion that, this article
shouldn't be seen as appealing exclusively to men but rather this article
contributes to the knowledge and self-awareness of individuals and their
society. I read content which deals with information that applies to many
things that don't apply to me -- e.g. struggles in other countries, womens
health issues, K-12 school issues and more --- not for the sake of gaining
practical knowledge to implement in my life, but just because I'm curious. I
think your statement, "appealing exclusively to men", does not describe every
persons personal interests. Sorry if this post offends you.

~~~
superuser2
Thanks for responding. I guess I had a sort of a knee-jerk reaction of,
"Seriously? HN is just openly about male-specific issues, now?"

If we think that's not actually what's going on here, then no, not offended at
all.

------
cafard
Exercise recommended: read a WW II memoir, for example _With the Old Breed_ or
_Crossing the Line_. Consider the constant dangers these guys faced and lived
through, in combat or simply working on a flight deck. Then look at the
bodies. The men are fit, with low body fat and good muscle tone. They are not
"ripped". They do not have biceps like cantaloupes.

So excuse me if I'm not impressed with the arguments at AoM.

------
BrindsleyQuives
Jeebus. What a load of shite.

~~~
eyeJam
There is a certain stigma associated with lifting weights. The trope of "jocks
v. nerds" is far from dead. I will agree though that its a shame that the
voice of dissent has to be "artofmanliness.com".

